# Wildgame Innovations Terra Extreme 12 MP  ( Latest pics start at post # 113 ) )



## Stetson (Jul 25, 2019)

With all the gamecam talk going around, I decided to share what I have stumbled onto as the best of the cheap game cams out there.  WGI terra 12......a 48 dollar cam at walmart. With an extended warranty available ( if you ask about it or click the right button on the online order page )

These cams have a built in delay setting, where they take a pic every 15 to 20 seconds.  ( estimated in my part ) insanely fast trigger speed. Good night time pics. I've not used the cam in video mode as of yet.  No help there.

Unedited examples below......and feel free to ad your own pics for comparison.

10-1-19 edit........after having several different people, with different laptops....... checking cards, pulling pics, reinserting cards after deleting pics, ect.  It became an issue with some cams not going back to being fully functional after the same, or a replacement SD card was returned to the cam. 

What it's come to is this........after scanning the card for pics, you must delete the file that holds all the pics from the SD card, then format the card before returning it to the camera. This ensures the cam will take pics every time.

Looking at the front of the WGI Terra 12, the left front clear porthole near the motion sensor flashes every time the motion sensor is triggered. ( flashes red ). I cover that with electrical tape.  The right front porthole senses ambient light........thus determining if the cam needs to activate the LEDs or not. 

In order to tell if your cam is taking pics and is fully functional after reinserting the SD card, cover the right side ambient light sensor, thereby tricking the camera into thinking its dark, and the bank of red LEDs will flash every time to make a hand movement in front of the cam and it takes a pic. 

Great cams for the money. Like many other things, they have little tweaks that must be learned.


----------



## Stetson (Jul 25, 2019)

A typical night time shot


----------



## Stetson (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice daytime shot


----------



## Stetson (Jul 25, 2019)

New crop growing!  Good definition on the spots-spotted fawn


----------



## Stetson (Jul 25, 2019)

Two bucks at target distance, but the cam had enough illumination to pick up the big 8 that was set the end of the effective distance. ( approx 45 feet )


----------



## Mark K (Jul 25, 2019)

Really great pics for any camera. How long have you had it?


----------



## kevan tyler (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## furtaker (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a couple of those and a couple of the Terra 10 as well. They have very basic settings but they are great for the money. I like cheap cameras.


----------



## Stetson (Jul 25, 2019)

@ Mark K.  I have the oldest of my fleet of terra 12's about a year now.  Still going strong! 

Btw......at a good feeding site, I usually pop 2500 to 3000 pics a week off a single camera.  The batteries usually last through a couple months of this action before I see a dip in battery power.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, I like the cheap WG cameras, the model you speak of here as well as the Cloak model.  Hard to beat for the price.  Alot of people beat them up, but I like them.


----------



## realityvideoman (Jul 26, 2019)

I have 4 of the Terra 10 and they work good. Had a problem with one camera and they sent me a newer upgraded camera to replace it,


----------



## Stetson (Jul 26, 2019)

Like the daylight pics!


----------



## antharper (Jul 26, 2019)

I have nothing but good things to say about my wild game cams and I have several , I also have a couple moultrie and just bought 2 Muddy cams this year and Still like the WG the best


----------



## Jacobp (Jul 27, 2019)

I have to agree I bought one just to see what it would do and I was pleased with the picture quality i got


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 31, 2019)

You can't go wrong trying one with the extended warranty. I got the 3 year on my last 2 primos cameras.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 3, 2019)

How do you set one up to stay on all night?
Press enter on still photos or video and leave after checking the date time and year?
Mine has been going off after 1 photo.
I dont know what iam doing wrong.
It a 2 year old model.


----------



## Stetson (Aug 3, 2019)

blackbear said:


> How do you set one up to stay on all night?
> Press enter on still photos or video and leave after checking the date time and year?
> Mine has been going off after 1 photo.
> I dont know what iam doing wrong.
> It a 2 year old model.



I cycle back to the main menu after going through all the settings, then close the case.  Display goes dark and the camera is armed.   

In your case, I'd say you have a malfunctioning camera.  

The only issue I have stumbled onto came to light when I checked pics on the SD card, cherry picked the images I wanted......then I didn't delete the rest of the images before putting the same card  back in the same camera.  

I did that on 3 units, and all responded by not taking any pics till I returned, deleted all images and reinstalled the card back in the same cam.  Then they all returned back to functioning properly.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 4, 2019)

Ok that sounds like my problem,i have been cherry picking also,i will delete all my pics and see if this helps.
Thanks for the help bigtime!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2019)

I have a few of the Terra 8s, they have been problem-free for about three years running 24/7 now. And take pretty good pics. And were about $35 apiece on sale when I bought them. I have a a couple WGIs that have been running 24/7 for over four years now. I have so far never had one to go bad or malfunction on me. I am expecting them to start going out soon, and I'll just replace them with more. The only problem I have had with them is people stealing them.


----------



## chasecampbell28 (Aug 4, 2019)

5 Year old wgi cloak model cam paid $50 bucks and still took 1000 pics over a 2 week period pics plenty clear enough


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2019)

Last weekend, I pulled the cards from 30 of my cameras from the past month and I had a total of 10,975 photos.   

Last weekend, I also put out 200 lbs of feed for the critters.  Yesterday, I pulled the cards from just the past week from 22 of my cameras and I had a total of 8,137 photos.  

I did have an assortment of really nice bucks that seem to come out of the woodwork this past week.  Their antlers have really grown quickly within a short time span also.  The other good news is that I do have more fawns that have made it so far this year and they are also growing like crazy.  There is only one set of twins this year.

Just a few minutes ago, I finally finished reviewing every one of those 8,137 photos and I deleted a total of 8,001 photos and I decided to keep a total of 136  really great photos to add to my ongoing library collection covering the past 9 plus years now.  

As I have stated before, every one of my cameras are WGI cameras and I really don't need or want any other brand because they have performed excellent for me over all of these years.  I alos have several of these cameras that were manufactured back in 2012 also.  Unfortunately, the newer style cameras now DO NOT HAVE A DATE OF MANUFACTURING LISTED ON THEM.  They are really easy to install batteries and program and then install them in the woods and the fact is, the deer absolutely seem to LOVE my cameras as they will get as close as possible and seem to talk to the cameras.   One other thing that I will mention for any new viewers here is that I do put a small piece of black electrical tape over the little red sensor light that blinks when it senses something and takes a photo of it.  Just make sure to put it over the blinking red-light sensor window of the camera and this can also protect your cameras from possibly being seen and stolen as such too.

My biggest fear more recently is that Duracell has quit manufacturing the Quantum batteries now and I currently only have 5 of the 36-packs of them until I can decide just what I might do next.  I might be forced to purchase a bunch of new ones off of E-Bay possibly.  These have been the BEST of the best for me as I have kept very detailed records since day one of me using trail cameras for all of these years now.

I will post some of my photos from this past week over the next couple of days or so for others to see.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2019)

chasecampbell28 said:


> 5 Year old wgi cloak model cam paid $50 bucks and still took 1000 pics over a 2 week period pics plenty clear enoughView attachment 978457




I also love that TRU-BARK HD camo pattern because you can install them on hardwood trees and they are well camouflaged from fairly close distances even.


----------



## Stetson (Aug 12, 2019)

Really piling the bucks in on the feed.  Hundreds of pics of these deer and they're not the least bit disturbed by the infared LEDs going off


----------



## Stetson (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm getting these bucks in a batchelor group all over the property. 6 bucks is the most I can remember ever getting in one pic. These bucks are on running through both Twiggs and the Bibb county.  With the land physically located in Bibb county


----------



## Mark K (Aug 12, 2019)

Stetson said:


> I'm getting these bucks in a batchelor group all over the property. 6 bucks is the most I can remember ever getting in one pic. These bucks are on running through both Twiggs and the Bibb county.  With the land physically located in Bibb countyView attachment 979361


How many acres?
I’ve got two cameras 600yds apart and get totally different deer. 
Have another set about 400 yards apart and get totally different deer. 
Don’t have the same deer on any of my cameras...well not bucks anyways. Too many does and fawns to tell.


----------



## Stetson (Aug 12, 2019)

All these bucks are on 130 acres. I know they travel to other adjoining  tracts, but they continually appear at 2 major travel corridor feeding/camera sites that I cherry picked as bing a core buck security cover area.  

My tract has the mature timber bottom lands. As well as the timbered uplands that serves as bedding area.


----------



## Stetson (Aug 13, 2019)

This buck appears to be growing into his winter coat already


----------



## Stetson (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm saying the bent beamed buck is gonna be a either 4 or 5 years old.  Without prior history on the tract, I can't be sure


----------



## Stetson (Aug 13, 2019)

Side view. He's heavy!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm about to put out my second cam....I have a stealth 12mp out there already.... works great at 2 yrs old. Just purchased a Mirage 18mp with 90ir.


----------



## kevan tyler (Aug 15, 2019)

Wildgame cameras are the best


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2019)

kevan tyler said:


> View attachment 979782Wildgame cameras are the best



Great photo as you have some really nice bucks  !!!


Kevan, that is exactly why I have purchased a total of 86 WGI Cameras during the past 9 years or so now.  I have actually paid anywhere from $30 up to $100 for my cameras over all of these years.  Of course, they don't last forever but I do have several that have lasted 5-6 years or so.  I've been fortunate to purchase most all of them while on sale and have saved lots of money in the process.  I have also given cameras to some of my friends and relatives for their use in getting them started in using trailcams etc.  I have also helped lots of others learn some good techniques in setting up their cameras for optimum performance as well.  A couple of weeks ago, I had a great opportunity to help another member here by giving them several old and non-functioning cameras (DUMMY Cameras) to help them with a problem with continued trespassers on their property.

I have kept very detailed records on all of my cameras including the date of purchase, cost of each camera, date of manufacture, using a CEN-TECH Digital Multimeter (sometimes even FREE at Harbor Freight) as I have 3 of them for use for checking the voltage level output on all eight BRAND NEW Duracell batteries before I install them and I also check the remaining voltage remaining on all eight batteries when I change out the batteries when they get down to only ONE BAR of energy left, and also know the total number of photos taken for each set of batteries, etc.   Without question, it  takes a lot of effort on my part BUT I have always been a very detailed person in everything that I do in life.

Unfortunately, the more current models for sale do NOT have a Date of Manufacture on them anymore and they also seem to take a lot longer in being able to do the proper testing so that I get the best performance possible from each camera.   Sometimes, it might take a 2-3 months for me to finally reach the optimum performance level after making adjustments on settings etc most every week when I pull the cards and review each photo. 

My biggest worry currently is that WGI doesn't seem to be developing any real new technology for their trail cameras and they have gotten fairly stale these days.  I'm just hoping that I will have enough spare cameras to last me for a few more years until I "ride off into the sunset".


----------



## furtaker (Aug 15, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Great photo as you have some really nice bucks  !!!
> 
> 
> Kevan, that is exactly why I have purchased a total of 86 WGI Cameras during the past 9 years or so now.  I have actually paid anywhere from $30 up to $100 for my cameras over all of these years.  Of course, they don't last forever but I do have several that have lasted 5-6 years or so.  I've been fortunate to purchase most all of them while on sale and have saved lots of money in the process.  I have also given cameras to some of my friends and relatives for their use in getting them started in using trailcams etc.  I have also helped lots of others learn some good techniques in setting up their cameras for optimum performance as well.  A couple of weeks ago, I had a great opportunity to help another member here by giving them several old and non-functioning cameras (DUMMY Cameras) to help them with a problem with continued trespassers on their property.
> ...


EE-

Where do you keep your sensitivity settings? I've been keeping mine on medium (on the ones that have the option) but I'm missing some pictures on one of them. Coyote tracks and no coyote. I'm wondering if the lowest setting would help.


----------



## kevan tyler (Aug 16, 2019)

I’ve been using wild game cameras for 3 years now, got tired of spending 100+$ on Browning’s cameras just to have them stolen


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 16, 2019)

I run the cheaper WG's, for the price point, they are a great camera and no worries if someone wants to steal them.  Used to have that problem on several clubs years back.  Thankfully, hadn't had one stolen in 5+ years.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 18, 2019)

I have 2 WGI cameras and they do take good pics, especially day light. But I have put them up side by side with one of my Brownings and the WGI misses a lot deer.  For the price, an excellent buy.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Sep 20, 2019)

Hope I have as good as luck as you guys, just purchased my first WGI cams (a 2 pack) of Cloak 14s. Comes with batteries and cards for 140 bucks, we will see. Ive mostly always ran Moultrie and browning, have had ok success with both of those but nothing spectacular about them.


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 20, 2019)

I just bought and deployed 6 WGI Cloak 14 pros. We will see what happens when I get to do my first card checks next week.


----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Mark K (Oct 1, 2019)

I like the buck in #42 and 43!!


----------



## kevan tyler (Oct 7, 2019)

Hit him opening day bad shot haven’t seen him since


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 7, 2019)

Stetson said:


> View attachment 983965




What county are you in? We have buck looks almost identical


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 7, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Last weekend, I pulled the cards from 30 of my cameras from the past month and I had a total of 10,975 photos.
> 
> Last weekend, I also put out 200 lbs of feed for the critters.  Yesterday, I pulled the cards from just the past week from 22 of my cameras and I had a total of 8,137 photos.
> 
> ...


How long do your batteries last that you've been using? I have been using rayovac and i get around a year out em and average 3000 pictures a week on one camera.  Its a WGI 16mp blackout i think is what its called.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 7, 2019)

Got a $30 wgi camera at Walmart on clearance. Like everything about it but longest delay is 1 minute. Put on feeder you get 25 pictures of same deer. Otherwise best $30 I’ve spent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> How long do your batteries last that you've been using? I have been using rayovac and i get around a year out em and average 3000 pictures a week on one camera.  Its a WGI 16mp blackout i think is what its called.





*If I had my choice, this Model right below would be the only model camera that I would use 24/7/365.*


Here is a good example of one of my WGI CRUSH ILLUSION, LIGHTSOUT, MODEL # i10b20. It was installed originally with Quantum batteries on:


8/27/2016 and changed out on 7/8/2017 (used batteries checked @ 1.3 Volts left.  (Close to 11 months life)

7/8/2017 and was changed out 7/*8*/2018 (CORRECT DATE) and used batteries checked @ 1.24 Volts left.  (Exactly one year life)

7/8/2018 and was changed out 6/15/2019 and used used batteries checked @ 1.29 Volts left.  (Close to 11 months life)

Of course, the batteries installed on 6/15/2019 should be good until about June of 2020 if everything keeps on course.


This particular camera location # (T-C ROAD-2) is on one of the most active locations on my property AND IT HAS AVERAGED ABOUT 550-600 PHOTOS PER WEEK SINCE BACK IN AUGUST OF 2016.

******************

I WILL SAY THAT THIS MODEL "LIGHTSOUT" CAMERA IS ONE OF THE VERY BEST THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN AND USED.  It shows excellent details on deer that you can even see each individual hairs and also even the eyelashes on the deer's eyes too.  It rarely misses anything as it is mounted onto a pine tree just a foot or so right  "below another WGI Blade X7 model camera that I was originally using (with normal battery life of approximately 9 months maximum) and I decided to test camera on the same tree and it works excellent since August 2016 that is set at a little bit different angle.

*The only problem is that I have had a really hard time finding this LIGHTSOUT model anymore and that is why I am upset with WGI for "NOT manufacturing this model camera more recently.  I was lucky enough to purchase 3 of them not too long ago at a real bargain and I hope to use those for some back-up spares.*

I DO HAVE ABOUT 6-8 CAMERAS THAT I AM ABLE TO GET ANYWHERE FROM 12-15 MONTHS BATTERY LIFE ON WITH THE QUANTUMS.


----------



## furtaker (Oct 7, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *If I had my choice, this Model right below would be the only model camera that I would use 24/7/365.*
> 
> 
> Here is a good example of one of my WGI CRUSH ILLUSION, LIGHTSOUT, MODEL # i10b20. It was installed originally with Quantum batteries on:
> ...


How is the Wraith model you bought? I noticed Academy has a good price on them right now.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 7, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *If I had my choice, this Model right below would be the only model camera that I would use 24/7/365.*
> 
> 
> Here is a good example of one of my WGI CRUSH ILLUSION, LIGHTSOUT, MODEL # i10b20. It was installed originally with Quantum batteries on:
> ...


I would try the rayovac when you run out of the quantum then, i get a year or so out of em, and until the acorns start to fall i am getting around 3000 pictures a week, after that around 500ish. I cant remember what model wild game mine is, but i know it is the blackout or lightsout, whatever they call it and it is 16mp. I have had as many as 18000 pictures in the course of a month.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2019)

furtaker said:


> How is the Wraith model you bought? I noticed Academy has a good price on them right now.




I bought only one of these from Academy and I have tested it fairly well so far and it has amazed me that it is so fast as it doesn't miss much at all (when I tested it on cars both day and night driving down my street initially)  and the photos are much better than I was expecting in both daytime and nighttime photos.

I tried it here at home for a little while and I took it recently and installed it in the woods and since I installed it in a different place than normal,  I forgot to even check it the last time that I pulled the cards.  Old age is catching up with me !!!!   

I honestly believe that if you can get a fairly good price of anything around $50 bucks or so, it would be well worth it.  I think that I might have paid either $59 or may be $69 for it.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Oct 7, 2019)

Btw the red dot stops flashing after it takes a couple pictures.  Only does that once you wake it up and set it back up again.  I tested it numerous times the red flash dot will stop.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> I would try the rayovac when you run out of the quantum then, i get a year or so out of em, and until the acorns start to fall i am getting around 3000 pictures a week, after that around 500ish. I cant remember what model wild game mine is, but i know it is the blackout or lightsout, whatever they call it and it is 16mp. I have had as many as 18000 pictures in the course of a month.




The reason that I have always used Duracells is that Duracell has been one of my customers over the years for my business and I always had great results with them.   Thankfully, after checking my inventory of Duracell Quantams AA batteries, I found that I do have 6 of the 36-pack packages of them still.  Unfortunately, I never had much success when I used the Ray-O Vacs in the past for flashlights long before I started using trail cameras.   I will admit that I am very "BRAND LOYAL"  as when I find something that works great for me, I pretty much buy only those  items.

Some good examples is Wrangler Jeans, Black Gold-Toe Socks, HAGGER slacks and Golf Shorts, Bounty Paper towels, Cottonelle toilet tissue with Aloe and Vitamin E, CREST toothpaste, Rockport shoes for many years, PGA Tour Brand golf shirts, Keebler "Multi-Grain" crackers, ONLY COKE "original" soft drinks, CUREL moisturizing cream, and HONEY-CRISP "patented" Apples. 

It is the same way with eating at DIABLO'S RESTAURANT HERE in this area since my Daughter convinced me to try their style of food.   *I HAVE NOW EATEN APPROXIMATELY 150 PLUS MEALS FROM DIABLO'S AND EVERY ONE OF THEM HAS BEEN THE EXACT SAME THING..........* a STEAK BOWL WITH BROWN SPANISH RICE, BLACK BEANS, STEAK, CORN SALSA, SAUTEED ONIONS AND PEPPERS (WITH NO GREEN BELL PEPPERS ALLOWED), a little bit of shredded lettuce and a little bit of diced tomatoes and then some mild salsa to be spread over the top of this meal and then wash it down with a cold glass of iced tea !!!!!

I am so set in my ways that I refuse to change my ways and habits.  My Blonde girlfriend told me at lunch today that I shouldn't change a thing because SHE LOVED ME JUST LIKE I AM !!!!  Who am I to argue with such a beautiful 30 year old blonde that thinks that I am 1000 times more SPECIAL than I really am !!!!


----------



## Stetson (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Nov 17, 2019)

The bucks have opened up a hub scrape in perfect alignment with the camera.  All toll, I have seen 6 different bucks pay some sort of visit to the scrape. Plus two or three different does.


----------



## Stetson (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Stetson (Nov 17, 2019)

I suppose this buck got tired of trolling the landscape looking for does..........and decided to bed down at the feeding site where the does come to on a daily basis anyway


----------



## Stetson (Nov 17, 2019)

When I service the tract with corn,4S draw and swap camera cards, I come to this feed / camera site and throw out a bag of corn, then return to get the supplies for other sites further on into the property. Thereby passing this site on my way to the back of the property. I then work my way back to the truck. 

While I was gone to the back of the property, this " corn fed " doe took it upon herself to co e to the site.  Only to find I had not spread the corn yet


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice middle aged buck up on his feet and looking for does.  Camera setup on a major travel corridor.


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

Love the courtship pics. The buck waits for his girlfriend to get a bite along a drainage feed site/travel corridor area.


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

I call him " heavy duty "


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

The standoff....


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

Late morning courtship, just days before the full moon.


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

This old buck came through one day before the full moon. He looked around, scent checked the ground for estrus does, did not eat anything.........and left. Restless and looking for love!


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

The doe seems timid around the 10 point with the black mane.


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

Classic midday feeding pattern of undisturbed bucks near the full moon. Same buck, two days in a row.


----------



## Stetson (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice middle aged 8 point advertising his services at a hub scrape the resident buck population opened up near a major feeding site. Pic was taken from approx. 50 feet away.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Stetson, you have some fine bucks and some clear pictures.  I like the cheap WG trailcams, running quite a few myself.  Great pictures.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 28, 2019)

Keep the updates coming Stetson. Appreciate the review


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2019)

STETSON,

I LOVE YOUR WGI PHOTOS AS THEY SHOW FANTASTIC DETAILS AVAILABLE BOTH DAY AND NIGHT TIME AND THANKFULLY THERE ARE A FEW OF US THAT LOVE THE WGI CAMERAS AND HAVE PLENTY OF PROOF OF JUST WHAT A BARGAIN THAT THEY REALLY ARE.    

UNFORTUNATELY, I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO GO BACK INTO THE WOODS BUT ONCE SINCE BACK AT THE END OF 0F SEPTEMBER AS I PULLED THE MAJORITY OF MY CARDS BACK ON 11/2/2019.   I STILL HAVEN'T BEEN BACK IN THE WOODS TO BE ABLE HUNT THIS SEASON AT ALL YET.  IN FACT, I HAVEN'T EVEN WENT ONLINE AND GOT MY NEW HUNTING LICENSE ETC YET EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE FREE TO ME.  NORMALLY, I DO TRY TO HUNT A FEW TIMES AROUND THESE THANKSGIVING HOLIDAYS BUT I HAVE BEEN SICK FOR OVER A WEEK NOW WITH THIS CRAZY COUGHING, SNEEZING, SEVERE CONGESTION ETC THAT JUST WON'T QUIT IT SEEMS.  THIS IS SOME KIND OF REALLY NASTY VIRUS OF SORTS APPARENTLY AS I ALSO KNOW OVER A DOZEN OTHERS THAT HAVE THIS SAME STUFF AND CAN'T GET RID OF IT.   I HAVE BEEN TAKING VARIOUS MEDICINES ETC BUT THIS "CRUD" STILL HAS A BAD GRIP ON ME LIKE AN ALLIGATOR GRIP ON A STEEL TRAP !!!

ONCE AGAIN, I ENJOYED YOUR GREAT PHOTOS AND KEEP THEM COMING AS I HAVE BEEN A USER OF *ONLY *WGI CAMERAS FOR OVER 9 YEARS NOW AND MY CAMERAS HAVE TAKEN OVER 1,300,000 PHOTOS DURING THIS TIME.


----------



## pinus palustris (Nov 28, 2019)

Ordered 5 about a week or so ago...were $35ea from company website. have 3 Terra 10s doing well. Besides the silly elastic cords, they have all been doing well. Even 'lost' one for about 9 months and it faithfully took pics until batteries died!!!
For the $ cannot be beat.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanksgiving morning was one of the best movement mornings of the season. The old man and the juvenile dropped by to fill up!


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

This pair seems pretty tolerant of each other. BTW, the pic series revealed they merely met up at the feed site by accident, scent checked the area for does and moved on about their business of looking for love!


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Food aggression occurs in deer at feed sites more than i once thought for. The alpha doe wont tolerate intruders well at all.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

The resident bucks are obviously not scared of the " camo box " hanging off the tree right by the pathway. He made a loop around the feeding site, scent checked the area and was off again!


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Solid middle aged 8 point that's showing good genetic potential.  He needs a couple more years to reach maturity.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Midday rutting action is a reality with an unpressured deer herd.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

I have not set the camera clock back since the time change. This pic was taken at the last minutes of legal shooting time. I had one pic as they sized each other up after meeting at the feeding site located in a creek bottom travel corridor.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Three bucks together in November in shooting light. Gotta love it!  The distant buck is over by the hub scrape and about to leave his calling card for the ladies!


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Mid afternoon feeding time, yet staying with the doe he was tending.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

Wish I had a better look at this one! ( he is 60 plus feet away ) Looks to be an old age class buck that I have not seen before. He ignored the fawn eating, worked the scrape and moved on off to the hardwood bottom ahead of him.


----------



## Stetson (Dec 14, 2019)

The old man is hungry and stopped to grab a bite as he traveled along the creek bottom.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 14, 2019)

Good Stuff there Stetson.


----------



## antharper (Dec 15, 2019)

Great pictures , thanks for sharing !


----------



## delacroix (Dec 17, 2019)

pinus palustris said:


> Ordered 5 about a week or so ago...were $35ea from company website. have 3 Terra 10s doing well. Besides the silly elastic cords, they have all been doing well. Even 'lost' one for about 9 months and it faithfully took pics until batteries died!!!
> For the $ cannot be beat.


Still that price and free shipping.


----------



## Tadder (Dec 17, 2019)

Been thinking about trying one of these. See what Santa thinks, LOL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 18, 2019)

See some of the terra extreme 14mp are @ $34 on some sites with free shipping and a $5 rebate thru Jan 4th. Nice pics Stetson! I'd be happy with those pics any day.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

2nd rut action, coupled with a full moon,makes for strong midday movement in unpressured deer herds. This buck did not come to eat. I feel like he was scent checking and looking for does at this established feeding site. Two pics and he was gone.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks like a promising spring in the making!


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Another cruising buck.One pic and gone.  His mouth is open, communicating with another deer that never came in front of the camera.
2nd pic is him going back the other way, without a doe but on the prowl.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Oddly enough, these two older age class bucks are tolerant of each other at the feeding site.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

He does not like to share!


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Heavyweight 8 with a young doe hid behind him. (clock should read 7:20 and cam didnt sense enough light to take color photo)


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Why I like hunting during midday in a light rain.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Same rainy day as previous posts, but this buck found a doe to keep company.  BTW.........my only complaint with these cameras is how water collecting on the lens can be a problem on a rainy day, as the lens is not reset into the body of the cam to shelter it.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Good lighting and image definition on the pic of this young buck that got caught on a midday stroll.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Another buck without any tolerance for a coon!


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Rainy day buck movement..........


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

1.5 YO vs middle aged buck that's showing strong potential.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 5, 2020)

Like the character on this buck.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Last day of gun season and a buck looks to have found a young doe in estrus.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Two fighting and two eating. Seeing a lot of sparring going on within the buck groups. Testing each other after months of interaction.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Would rather fight than eat I guess.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice group of beard draggers..........


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Four racked bucks in daylight on the last weekend of gun season!


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Still working on this dominance order thing.........


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Last day of gun season. The doe in the top pic is headed towards a hub scrape and the bucks pay her no attention.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

Note the time. These two had to test each other out........and in turn, rattled up the 8 point in the second pic!


----------



## Stetson (Jan 21, 2020)

The young buck had to be shown his place!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2020)

Daaaaaang Stetson, you got some nice critters out there! Love the photos too! If I can get a photo of anything, I’ll post one from the $39 Tasco.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2020)

This is the 10 mp but I had to take a screenshot to make it post. Seemed to reach out pretty good. I bought the $29 8mp, but it’s just green, not Camo like the 10s. I run 2 of the 10’s and an 8. More photos of other hunters than deer though ?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2020)

Night time photo, not great but again it reaches out Pretty good.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 22, 2020)

Stetson said:


> What it's come to is this........after scanning the card for pics, you must delete the file that holds all the pics from the SD card, then format the card before returning it to the camera. This ensures the cam will take pics every time.
> 
> In order to tell if your cam is taking pics and is fully functional after reinserting the SD card, cover the right side ambient light sensor, thereby tricking the camera into thinking its dark, and the bank of red LEDs will flash every time to make a hand movement in front of the cam and it takes a pic.
> 
> .



Late to this post, but if no one else has mentioned it.  Do you power down your camera before changing the card out?  I have found that some cams, if you take out the card, it causes an error on the card.  If you power down the cam, swap out the card and turn back on, I haven't had an issue with SD cards since.

Rosewood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2020)

rosewood said:


> Late to this post, but if no one else has mentioned it.  Do you power down your camera before changing the card out?  I have found that some cams, if you take out the card, it causes an error on the card.  If you power down the cam, swap out the card and turn back on, I haven't had an issue with SD cards since.
> 
> Rosewood




Rosewood,

I found that fact out back several years ago when I had already bought about 40-50 of the WGI cams and had probably over 30 in service at the time back then.  I called WGI in Texas and asked them various questions etc about certain models of their cameras and advising them also about a problem that I had happen a few times with their cameras.  The problem was IF YOU DON'T cut your camera off before you remove the current memory card, you could easily lose all of those photos.

WGI  personnel advised me that the majority of brands including theirs had that same problem if you removed the card with the camera still turned on.  THEY ALSO ADVISED THAT BASICALLY NONE OF THE CAMERA MANUFACTURERS WERE ADVERTISING THAT FACT ON ANY PRINTED COPIES ETC OR ON THEIR WEBSITES EITHER.  (I PERSONALLY THOUGHT THAT ALL MANUFACTURERS SHOULD FURNISH THAT PRINTED INFORMATION ON THEIR CAMERA ADVERTISEMENTS AND PACKAGING.)

FROM THAT DAY FORWARD, I ALWAYS TURN OFF MY CAMERAS AND MAKE SURE THAT IT IS REALLY OFF BEFORE I REMOVE THE USED CARD OR WHEN I AM INSTALLING A NEW ONE AS WELL.

SINCE THEN, I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH LOSING ANY PHOTOS AS SUCH OR SCREWING UP ANY OF MY WILDGAME CAMERA EITHER AND I HAVE PURCHASED 90 OF THEM OVER THESE YEARS AND OTHER THAN ONE MOULTRIE CAMERA THAT TURNED OUT TO BE JUNK, THAT IS THE ONLY BRAND THAT I HAVE.  I AM HOPING THAT I WILL ALSO HAVE ENOUGH TO LAST ME UNTIL THE SUN HAS SET ON ME.

Back during that time period, I talked frequently with WGI personnel and they were very helpful to me and I found out back about 4 years ago that some of their personnel also view this website frequently as well.

The fact is that over several years now, I actually have so many WGI cameras that I change out the cards on a weekly or bi-weekly basis as such, I developed a system for me that makes things really easy when I am in the woods pulling the cards.   I will pull from 40 plus cameras while I am on that particular trip into the woods so (I have to know which cards are USED and which ones are EMPTY).  My system works great.  I should mention that I have a designated camera location for every camera in the woods as such and the date of when I pulled those photos and uploaded them onto my computer.  This has made keeping a huge chronological library of my photos beginning from way back around 10 years ago as well.  I did lose some photos from 2010 and 2011 due to a computer crash back then BUT I still have tons of them from the past up to the current ones last pulled a few months ago.   Due to my heart blockage problem it has kept me out of the woods entirely for a few months BUT I am hoping to return to the woods fairly soon and when it gets somewhat drier as well.

An example of my camera locations are:  (T-C...STANDS FOR TRAIL CAMERA)

T-C ROAD, T-C FENCE, T-C FENCE-S, T-C #2,  T-C IS-S, T-C #1,  T-C IS-W, T-C #3 POND, T-C #4 POND, T-C GATE,  ETC, ETC.  ALL OF THESE ARE IN A DAILY, MONTHLY, AND YEARLY SEQUENCE THAT I CAN EASILY SCROLL BACK TO AND FIND AND LOOK AT AGAIN VERY QUICKLY.

In my case, it does require a huge amount of time for me to keep this information available on my computer, BUT I enjoy being able to go back and see what beautiful critters travel through my woods over all of these years.   It does help me to keep my blood pressure lower by keeping me feeling wonderful about being with nature as such.

Unfortunately, I did NOT go hunting at all this past season but maybe next season will be better.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 23, 2020)

You can also have a similar issue with the cards as well as other flash drives when removing from a computer.  If the option is there, you should right click on the drive and hit eject.  It reduces the chance of getting errors on the cards.  Many times if I remove them without using the eject feature, when I reinsert the card in the computer, it will ask to repair the drive before starting.  

Rosewood


----------



## furtaker (Jan 23, 2020)

My only gripe with Wildgame cameras is that you can't format the card in the camera. I like them otherwise.


----------

